# Sterelizing Water



## Retronatrix (Nov 14, 2012)

Sorry if this has been mentioned before but I wouldn't find it when I looked:

Anyone know of a budget priced water filter? Or non-iodine tablets for making water safe for drinking? I can't use the tablets with sulfides or iodine because they mess with my medications and can't afford those nice $200 and up filters. I'd like to stock up on water in a way that doesn't have me stockpiling the prepackaged gallon sized water jugs.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

My favorite filter now is the Steripen, a lot of times I will hike in the red river gorge where there are a lot of streams, so to travel as light as possible I will take a steripen and a zip bag. I can fill the bag and purify the water in 90 seconds without stopping. I know some will say you have to depend on batteries but I have had more problems with filters have their seal go bad or getting clogged up by silt then having a battery or electrical problem. some of the new steripens have a hand crank to generate the power needed. 

Edit: Worst case scenario you can always find a tin can around and boil water if your filter or what ever you are carrying fails.


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

watch for sales. i got the msr sweetwater filter from rei for 69.99 and then 20% off of that. They are highly rated and a great price!


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Are you looking for bugout and carrying or for long term home? Being up north in Montana from you loc. in your profile, you'll want to stay away from ceramic filters as there's always a little water left inside a filter when using it and it can freeze with the ceramics and crack them internally making there filtering days over without replacement. Katadyn and MSR both make nice choices.
For the homestead if you've got the space, wood to burn and can find the materials to do it, you might consider building a still.

MSR® Stoves, Cookware, Tents, Camp Towels, Water Filtration, Hydration and Snowshoes.

Katadyn Products - Katadyn Products Inc.

for best prices,

Amazon.com: Online Shopping for Electronics, Apparel, Computers, Books, DVDs & more


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

i agree, you have to be very careful with ceramics in the field, they can be easily broken and useless without the element


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

on a side note, I actually have the miniworks EX not the sweetwater. Same difference though.
..and the ceramic filter is $40 if you need to replace the original one ($$$)


----------



## everylife (Sep 19, 2012)

Retronatrix said:


> Sorry if this has been mentioned before but I wouldn't find it when I looked:
> 
> Anyone know of a budget priced water filter? Or non-iodine tablets for making water safe for drinking? I can't use the tablets with sulfides or iodine because they mess with my medications and can't afford those nice $200 and up filters. I'd like to stock up on water in a way that doesn't have me stockpiling the prepackaged gallon sized water jugs.


Hi Retronatrix. I sell a filter you may be interested in. It is just as effective as the Berkey systems, but because you assemble this yourself you save a lot of money. Take a look: everylifewaterfilters.com. I'm able to answer any questions you have.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

I just boil any water to filter it. Very easy and basically free.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

i invested in a distiller. works with anything, protects against anything. I could pee in it and distill the water out of it.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

How about a length of copper tube for your canner.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

I like the canner idea as a distiller. Gosh I wish I had thought of that! That would remove nitrates and stuff too, if I am correct.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

KISS in my opinion. If you're talking about being local, go with the still only approach. I would only have a filtration system for travel, and even then you're going to need to boil the water anyways. The only way to kill cryptosporidium is with chemicals or heat.


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

I bought a nice Katadyn filter for $75, it's really easy to use, compact, and has a high output. I'd highly recommend it. I picked mine up and Dicks Sporting Goods.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

pharmer14 said:


> KISS in my opinion. If you're talking about being local, go with the still only approach. I would only have a filtration system for travel, and even then you're going to need to boil the water anyways. The only way to kill cryptosporidium is with chemicals or heat.


The Steripen's UV light is highly effective against giardia and cryptosporidium but only take 90 seconds. And you don't have to wait for the water to cool down.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

I am not big on water filters. I prefer to boil and use iodine drops. Iodine is so cheap - check it out at walmart (oh no - the devil in building form) You can get a bottle for about $2.50. Few drops/boil and you are good to go.


----------

